# relai(s) pas autorisé qu'ils disent!



## drkiriko (15 Août 2011)

bonjour
 tout heureux ce ma nouvelle acquisition (ipad 2 wifi) je me suis envoyé des mails à 3 adresses dont gmail et yahoo.
or, on me répond (avec une belle faute d'ortho - pardon, déformation professionnelle!) relai pas autorisé et donc mon mail reste dans la boîte d'envoi.
 Ce n'est que par curiosité: quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi et me donner une solution?
 mon merci sera d'autant plus chaleureux vu la période


----------



## Oizo (16 Août 2011)

Ton ipad est relié comment au net ? 3G ou wifi ? Et quel est l'opérateur ?


----------



## drkiriko (17 Août 2011)

bonjour Oizo et merci!
 comme je l'ai indiqué, je suis seulement en wifi. Je paie déjà assez cher à Softbank pour mon iPhone 3G, ici au Japon où l'opérateur est dans son fromage, à l'abri de toute concurrence.
 cela dit, c'était un essai pour voir si je pouvais mettre à l'abri mes newsletters etc reçues par ailleurs.
 amicalement


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

À quel réseau WiFi es-tu connecté ?


----------



## drkiriko (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour Larme

 je suis en wifi sur un imac lui-même en wifi
 MAIS viens de vérifier: je me suis envoyé 3 mails simultanés aux mêmes adresses et tout s'est bien passé!
 En fait, et là je dois m'excuser platement  : un point d'interrogation sur une des 3 adresses était la cause! ladite adresse n'étant alors pas encore mémorisée par l'ipad, tout vient d'une mauvaise frappe!
 Encore une fois avec toutes mes excuses pour n'avoir pas bien vérifié le message mail daemon! 
 et tous mes remerciements à vous deux


----------

